# The ideal keyboard ..........



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

For a Scouser......










Disclaimer - If this has in any way offended MHF members from the northwestern English hemisphere I humbly apologise and will pack my beeny box and depart 'tout suite'.

pete.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Homer........Rob


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Hmmmmm ?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Dey- Do Do- Dat -Doh -Don't- Dey


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> MandyandDave Posted: Mon Nov 08, 2004 7:36 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dey- Do Do- Dat -Doh -Don't- Dey


English translation please :lol:

Homer.....Rob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Just for you then Rob.....


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Sorry for delay in replying, Dave, visistor arrived.

Thanks, all is clear now. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Homer....Rob


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

R A


----------

